# Got this link.



## Mutt (Aug 7, 2006)

Nice guy at another forum gave me this link.
Very informative. Case studies for Cannabis treatment.

http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/study.php


----------



## LdyLunatic (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks Mutt


----------

